# Hamburg moutainbiking



## Damo__ (24. April 2008)

Hallo,

Ich heisse Damien und Ich bin französisch. I suche nach leuten für moutainbiking.
I would be interesting to meet people who are willing to practise moutain bike  around HH. It could be the time to improve my German

Damien 1522 149 44 18


----------



## Knuut (24. April 2008)

Hi and welcome. Please tell a little bit more about your interest in Mtb Cycling. What is your Favorit ? Freeride, CrossCountry, Downhill ??
What kind of Cycle you are using ?

I see question over Question

See you you´re welcome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damo__ (24. April 2008)

Oh yes!
Sure,

I mainly practised crosscountry. When I was living close to the Pyrenee (South France), I have been riding in the mountain few times.
My bike manufacturer is "Decathlon", it's a french sportmanufacturer. Not as famous as Sun or scott but the quality is good (V-Brakes and forward spring only).
and is there pretty high hill around HH?


----------



## Hegi (24. April 2008)

herzlich willkommen in hamburg!

auf unserer seite gibts viele touren in hamburg!


----------



## Backfisch (24. April 2008)

Bonjour Damien,

the part of Hamburg that comes closest to being a mountain is the area of the "Harburger Berge" in Hamburg-Harburg.  
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...53.437662,9.861946&spn=0.079352,0.209427&z=13

Take the train to "Hausbruch" station.


----------



## hoedsch (24. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Take the train to "Hausbruch" station.


By the way "Hausbruch" was closed 20 years ago. Take the train to "Neuwiedenthal".


----------



## Kono (24. April 2008)

Hi Damo and welcome to Hamburg.



Damo schrieb:


> ... and is there pretty high hill around HH?



The highest "hill" around Hamburg is indeed in the "Harburger Berge" in the south of Hamburg. It is around 150m high  
Well, every tuesday evening we meet to a small cross country roundtrip of about 30 to 35 km. If the weather is good, we start at 7:00pm here. For now you will need an additional headlight, because sundown is at about 8:30pm and usualy we ride for about 2,5 to 3 hours.

cu
Arne


----------



## Damo__ (26. April 2008)

Danke shön für dieses informationen.

Lot's of lovely days are coming and it's good time for moutain biking!!!

Kono,

If I would be very glade to come with you next tuesday   (if you don't mind)


----------



## Kono (27. April 2008)

Damo schrieb:


> If I would be very glade to come with you next tuesday   (if you don't mind)



I don't mind  .

Please be aware that you will need a strong headlight for the dusk.
cu tuesday
Kono


----------



## Loli.. (4. Mai 2008)

Hey, gibts nen Thread zu eurer Ausfahrt Dienstags? Ich hätte auch Lust dazu.  

MfG Loli..


----------



## hoedsch (5. Mai 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219421
Bitte sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (7. Mai 2008)

Sinnfreier Beitrag zum "Freddrücken"


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (8. Mai 2008)

If you are interessted i just added a date to the LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6390


----------

